# Dear Abby



## Rusty Shackleford

Dear Abby,

I have a friend who is stuck in the past. He will just randomly reply to a conversation that ended a long time ago, sometimes up to 5 years! I am worried about his well-being, as someone this slow to respond to something obviously shouldn't be living alone. Should I reccomend assisted living? I don't know what to do, Abby, please help!

Signed,
Living in the Present in PA


----------



## FrancSevin

For Crying out loud Rusty! You could be refering to half the people here.


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty the poor old chat can't help it...every time that Prius hits 88mph it's out of his control


----------



## muleman RIP

Some keep going back hoping the kids will grow up!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Galvatron said:


> Rusty the poor old chat can't help it...every time that Prius hits 88mph it's out of his control


 
Wake up, tosser A Prius can't do 18mph, let alone 88mph


----------



## Trakternut

Rusty Shackleford said:


> Wake up, tosser A Prius can't do 18mph, let alone 88mph



Can too!
















Behind a really fast tow truck!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Trakternut said:


> Can too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Behind a really fast tow truck!


----------



## FrancSevin

Actually, a Prius can just about keep up with my Crossfire. At least, it seems, they all try. At about 88 MPH to 90 mph they seem to top out where as My Crossfire has 70 more miles per hour left under the pedal.

Whenever I am on the east coast they seem to have to prove the point.  When I was in eastern PA, I couldn't get them off of me.  Was one of them perhaps Muleman?


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> Wake up, tosser A Prius can't do 18mph, let alone 88mph



you sir have not seen Bill's Prius go...it is smoking hot....












..















..

















..


















..















..


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

FrancSevin said:


> Actually, a Prius can just about keep up with my Crossfire. At least, it seems, they all try. At about 88 MPH to 90 mph they seem to top out where as My Crossfire has 70 more miles per hour left under the pedal.
> 
> Whenever I am on the east coast they seem to have to prove the point. When I was in eastern PA, I couldn't get them off of me. Was one of them perhaps Muleman?


 
Not likely. Muleman is one of them older farts, he can only go as fast as the car can coast 



Galvatron said:


> you sir have not seen Bill's Prius go...it is smoking hot....


 

..............








.


----------



## muleman RIP

Beans and hot dogs for lunch. Pork and sauerkraut for supper. The Prius will be moving by morning. May have to get some sausage gravy over biscuits for breakfast!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ffs


----------



## muleman RIP

Got some oriental stir fry working in the belly tonight.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Teryaki steak. Yup.


----------



## Galvatron

Just woke up after a long nap, how dare the past gets treated like I can't believe it's not butter

Rusty wheres my toilet roll gone


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Galvatron said:


> Rusty wheres my toilet roll gone



Haven't seen Rusty in a LONG time


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

OhioTC18 said:


> Haven't seen Rusty in a LONG time



You have now


----------



## tiredretired

Rusty Shackleford said:


> You have now



Need I fasten my seat belt?  :th_lmao:


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

TiredRetired said:


> Need I fasten my seat belt?  :th_lmao:



That ain't gonna help you


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Uh oh.....hide the alcohol. Lock up your daughters. He's back.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

NorthernRedneck said:


> Uh oh.....hide the alcohol. Lock up your daughters. He's back.



Still not drinking. But probably not a bad idea to hide the daughters. From what I understand, I've got a bit of a foul mouth


----------

